# Transparenz und Schriften



## CoreCode (23. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

<table width="100%"><tr><td bgcolor="#ff0000">
<table width="75%"><tr><td bgcolor="#ffffff" style="-moz-opacity: 0.5;">Mein Text</td></tr></table>
</td></tr></table>

Nun zum Problem.

Hintergrundtabelle ist rot, innere Tabelle ist weiß mit 50% Transparenz. Klappt ja auch alles wunderbar. Nur wird die Schrift auch Transparent. War sie vorher schwarz, wird diese grau. Wie kann ich die Schrift  nach wie vor ohne Transparenz halten?

Beim IE ( filter:Alpha(opacity=50, style=0)  brauche ich nur <div style="position:relative;">MEIN TEXT</div> setzen, und der Text bleibt schwarz. Der Mozilla/Firefox/Nanozilla ignoriert es und vererbt die Transparenz an alle Elemente die sich innerhalb des Transparenzblocks befinden.


Danke im voraus!


Liebe Grüße,
Albert


----------



## steff aka sId (23. März 2004)

<td bgcolor="#ffffff" style="-moz-opacity: 0.5;">Mein Text</td> <-- ich denke da liegt das Problem da die Tranzparenz sich auf das Komplette tag bezieht. Das heißt bis es wieder geschlossen wird mit </td>. Vieleicht kannst du probieren deinen Text in ein <div> tag zu setzen und da die tranzparenz aufzuheben bzw.  auf 0 zu setzen. Sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht ob das funktioniert.
Greatz Steff


----------



## maarten (16. April 2004)

<--bin niederländer, hoffe ich drücke mich korrekt aus>
glaub, dass so etwas nicht möglich ist, du kannst aber vorher damit rechnen und z.B die text um 200% ändern, mit opacity=50 wird's dann 100%
dadürch kannst du nie richtig extreme unterschiede zwischen text und hinterngrund hervorrufen
ff0000 wird bei 50% also 850000
50% bezieht sich auf jeder wert in den tag
mit tabellen ist es also möglich eine vielfalt an opacity definitionen zu erreichen
table filterusw
dann bei jeder td schon wieder filterusw


----------



## steff aka sId (16. April 2004)

```
<td colspan="4" height="100%"  width="520px" valign="top" align="left">
      <div style="background-image:url(/Pics/aktivColor.gif);width:520px; height:300px; filter:Alpha(opacity=70, finishopacity=0, style=0);"></div>
      <div style="position:absolute; margin-left: 0px; margin-top:-290px;">
      </div>
</td>
```
Hatte letzens auch das Problem so hab ich das gelöst. Greetz Steff


----------

